# Prise en main à distance d'un PC depuis un Mac



## Val Oche (30 Janvier 2016)

Coucou à tous!

Mon grand père se met à l'informatique et ça pourrait devenir drôle. Si vous avez déjà vu le sketch des Guignols où Chirac utilise un "mulot" qui fait "coin coin" à chaque fois qu'il clique dessus, on n'en est pas loin…
Donc plantages à répétition où il m'explique avec ses mots à lui d'un autre siècle ses malheurs avec les technologies d'aujourd'hui et tout ça par téléphone car nous habitions loin de l'autre. J'envisage d'ailleurs d'écrire un recueil de perles rares une fois que je me serais sorti de tout ça.

Donc ce que je voudrais faire : c'est prendre la main sur son PC sous Windows 10 depuis mon Mac pour réparer tous les petits loupés d'un geek naissant.

L'idéal serait que je lui fasse télécharger une application (ou peut être si ça existe déjà dans Windows de lui faire activer facilement par téléphone) pour lui permette de m'ouvrir complètement son PC à mon Mac. 
Un truc ULTRA SIMPLE à mettre en oeuvre (sinon je lui donne votre numéro de téléphone).
Vous auriez quoi en stock dans ce que vous avez déjà testé?
Mille merci!


----------



## CBi (31 Janvier 2016)

Le plus simple est sans doute Teamviewer, un outil pro multiplateformes qui est gratuit si on reste dans le cadre d'une utilisation personnelle.
Même entre Macs, j'utilisais avec mes parents depuis des années iChat, mais depuis que Mac est passé à FaceTime, j'ai adopté TeamViewer qui se révèle beaucoup plus réactif.

La seule contrainte (de sécurité) = ton grand-père au lancer de l'application devra te communiquer un code à 4 chiffres qui sert à autoriser la prise de contrôle de la machine. 
Je n'ai pas cherché si il y a moyen d'automatiser l'envoi de ce code, ou si l'enregistrement d'un code permanent est possible.


----------



## Jura39 (31 Janvier 2016)

CBi a dit:


> Le plus simple est sans doute Teamviewer, un outil pro multiplateformes qui est gratuit si on reste dans le cadre d'une utilisation personnelle.
> Même entre Macs, j'utilisais avec mes parents depuis des années iChat, mais depuis que Mac est passé à FaceTime, j'ai adopté TeamViewer qui se révèle beaucoup plus réactif.
> 
> La seule contrainte (de sécurité) = ton grand-père au lancer de l'application devra te communiquer un code à 4 chiffres qui sert à autoriser la prise de contrôle de la machine.
> Je n'ai pas cherché si il y a moyen d'automatiser l'envoi de ce code, ou si l'enregistrement d'un code permanent est possible.



Cette application doit être installée sur les deux postes?


----------



## luc1en (31 Janvier 2016)

Peut-être une des solutions là http://www.aidewindows.net/controledistant_mac.php#pc_mac


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (31 Janvier 2016)

oui sur les deux postes. Quand il ouvre l'appli, il aura un code à te fournir... (de mémoire)


----------



## Jura39 (31 Janvier 2016)

paranormal-wizzzard a dit:


> oui sur les deux postes. Quand il ouvre l'appli, il aura un code à te fournir... (de mémoire)



Merci de l'info


----------



## Val Oche (1 Février 2016)

Merci pour vos réponses 
Je regarde du côté de Team Viewer, je pense que ça évitera les bidouilles du grand père sur sa machine.
Question de débutant sur Windows 10. Quand je lui ferai télécharger sa version Team Viewer, où est-ce qu'il la récupère ensuite pour la lancer (il y a un dossier "téléchargement" comme sur Mac?) 
Merci!


----------



## melaure (2 Février 2016)

@CBi, je plussoie pour TeamViewer, ça marche pas trop mal.

Quand au code, ce n'est pas plus mal, c'est une sécurité de plus.


----------



## Locke (2 Février 2016)

Val Oche a dit:


> Quand je lui ferai télécharger sa version Team Viewer, où est-ce qu'il la récupère ensuite pour la lancer (il y a un dossier "téléchargement" comme sur Mac?)


Par défaut ce sera bien dans le dossier Téléchargements de Windows 10. Et c'est bien avec ce logiciel que je prends la main sur un PC portable d'un ami céréalier qui fait des knuteries.


----------



## Val Oche (3 Février 2016)

Bon, ben, imper le teamviewer. Facile à mettre en place, faut juste un moyen de communiquer l'identifiant et le mot de passe et après ça marche tout seul. Je peux donc avoir accès à tous les secrets de la vie informatique de mon grand père.
Qui sait qui va faire du chantage pour Noël si je tombe sur des sites coquins? Huuuum???


Merci à tous!


----------



## melaure (3 Février 2016)

Val Oche a dit:


> Bon, ben, imper le teamviewer. Facile à mettre en place, faut juste un moyen de communiquer l'identifiant et le mot de passe et après ça marche tout seul. Je peux donc avoir accès à tous les secrets de la vie informatique de mon grand père.
> Qui sait qui va faire du chantage pour Noël si je tombe sur des sites coquins? Huuuum???
> 
> 
> Merci à tous!



Oui enfin il faut quand même qu'il accepte la prise de contrôle à distance à chaque fois, tu ne débarques pas comme ça sur son écran


----------



## Locke (3 Février 2016)

Val Oche a dit:


> faut juste un moyen de communiquer l'identifiant et le mot de passe


Un simple SMS et c'est tout bon.


----------



## melaure (3 Février 2016)

Locke a dit:


> Un simple SMS et c'est tout bon.



Ou un pigeon voyageur ...


----------



## Locke (3 Février 2016)

Pour son grand-père, peut-être bien encore le morse. 

Je suis sorti.....


----------



## Val Oche (5 Février 2016)

Locke a dit:


> Pour son grand-père, peut-être bien encore le morse.
> 
> Je suis sorti.....



On en est pas loin…


----------



## lolipale (9 Février 2016)

Bonjour,

Pour rappel, il est possible d'enregistrer un mot de passe sur le poste distant avec Teamviewer.
La prise de contrôle ne nécessite plus alors de le demander à grand papa.
Avec un lancement au démarrage de TeamViewer le poste est accessible avec son ID et, évidemment le mot de passe fixé


----------



## Val Oche (9 Février 2016)

Je peux donc devenir Maitre du monde au fur et à mesure que je dépanne des ordis à distance alors???!!!!!!


----------



## Locke (9 Février 2016)

Val Oche a dit:


> Je peux donc devenir Maitre du monde au fur et à mesure que je dépanne des ordis à distance alors???!!!!!!


Pour le PC de ton grand-père assurément, mais du Monde, ce sera une autre histoire.


----------



## Val Oche (9 Février 2016)

Petit à petit l'oiseau fait son nid et le petit scarabée deviendra le Maitre du monde…

Hin
Hin
Hin


----------



## melaure (10 Février 2016)

Il va falloir le ficher celui là, et surtout prévenir la famille !!!


----------



## daffyb (10 Février 2016)

+1 pour teamviewer.
Tu peux même intervenir depuis un iPad ou un iPhone (et certainement de l'Android et du Windows Phone)


----------



## Locke (10 Février 2016)

daffyb a dit:


> Tu peux même intervenir depuis un iPad ou un iPhone (et certainement de l'Android et du Windows Phone)


Je confirme, je le fais depuis mon Samsung S5.


----------



## Val Oche (10 Février 2016)

Hin
Hin
Hin


----------

